# Googlemap Hotspot Edition



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Wozu ist das gut ?

Wer hatte da Langeweile ?

Wie kann man da nen Marker setzen ?


----------



## the bang 2 (11 April 2007)

1. Um hotspot´s zu finden.
2. Vermutlich der Erfinder
3. Sollte mit Tastatur und Maus gehen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> 3. Sollte mit Tastatur und Maus gehen



Hmmm... das zeig mir mal...   <>


----------



## dpd80 (11 April 2007)

Versuchs mal unter dem Link "Add Elements". Aber schau vorher oben nach, ob du auch eingeloggt bist!


----------



## Joe (11 April 2007)

*versuch mit MemberEdition*

Tja,
ihr hattet natürlich mal wieder recht.
Da  habe ich irgendwie das falsche erwischt...
Habe mir gedacht ich installiere doch mal schnell die richtige GoogleMap
(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

Wie kann ich den meinen Eintrag dort noch mal verändern?


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

Schau da, gestern ging das noch nicht . Ich finds ganz prima!!


----------



## Markus (11 April 2007)

jupp geht jetzt super, wer will kann sich eintragen...


----------



## Markus (11 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den meinen Eintrag dort noch mal verändern?


 
joe soll sich das morgen mal anschaun, ich muss den jungs in der werkstatt jetzt bier bringen...


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> joe soll sich das morgen mal anschaun, ich muss den jungs in der werkstatt *jetzt bier bringen*...


 
:sm19: wo hattest du die freie Stelle, lechz


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> :sm19: wo hattest du die freie Stelle, lechz



Hast Du mal auf die Uhrzeit von dem Markus seinem Beitrag gesehen? Das war sicher nicht die Nachtschicht... aber wohl die Nachtschichtzulage ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Wo findet man die Goolemap? Die wirds doch auch irgendwo außerhalb des Forums geben ?


----------



## RaiKa (12 April 2007)

> Wo findet man die Goolemap? Die wirds doch auch irgendwo außerhalb des Forums geben ?Heute 06:19zotosZitat:


 
http://maps.google.de/

Gruß
raika


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

RaiKa schrieb:


> http://maps.google.de/
> 
> Gruß
> raika




Danke, aber da ist keine Satellitenaufnahme verfügbar ?


----------



## RaiKa (12 April 2007)

Drück mal auf HYPRID!

Gruß
raika


----------



## Joe (12 April 2007)

*Eintragen in die Karte*

Tag zusammen,

kurz zum eintragen in die Karte...

Wenn ihr angemeldet seid könnt ihr wie im angehänten Bild auf "Dein Eigener Eintrag" klicken.
Dort einfach auf die richtige Position zoomen und auf die Stelle klicken, an der ihr euch Eintragen wollt.
Dann noch die Eingebafelder ausfüllen (Info zum Marker) und bestätigen.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## dpd80 (12 April 2007)

Kann man seinen Eintrag später nicht mehr bearbeiten? Da kommt jetzt die Meldung: "Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen"


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Kann man seinen Eintrag später nicht mehr bearbeiten? Da kommt jetzt die Meldung: "Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen"



Das wär schade, hab schon gesehen, daß du praktisch im Nirgendwo auf dem Bahndamm wohnst !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Was schön wär:
Wenn man eine Adresse angiebt und diese gezeigt würde !


----------



## dpd80 (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Was schön wär:
> Wenn man eine Adresse angiebt und diese gezeigt würde !


 

Auf der Google.Maps Seite funktioniert das.


----------



## dpd80 (12 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das wär schade, hab schon gesehen, daß du praktisch im Nirgendwo auf dem Bahndamm wohnst !


 

Warum Bahndamm?   Musst es dir auch als Sat-Bild ansehen. Der Eintrag war ja nur zum testen. Konnt ja keiner ahnen, das man ihn nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Warum Bahndamm?   Musst es dir auch als Sat-Bild ansehen. Der Eintrag war ja nur zum testen. Konnt ja keiner ahnen, das man ihn nicht ändern kann.



Ich glaub, dass hat Ralle sarkastisch gemeint...

Das mit dem Irrenhaus trifts schon...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

dpd80 schrieb:


> Auf der Google.Maps Seite funktioniert das.



Ich habs noch nicht hinbekommen.

Ich seh dann nur die Karte, kein Satellitenbild.
Und ne Hybrid - Taste hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

@DBD80

Entschuldige, du hast natürlich Recht mit dem Irrenhaus, hab mich geirrt, am Bahndamm wohnt Zefix (Hat der etwa Selbstentleibungsabsichten damit geäußert :s8:?)


----------



## Joe (12 April 2007)

OK, das mit dem ändern des eigenen Eintrages sollte jetzt gehen...


----------



## RaiKa (12 April 2007)

@UG:


> Ich seh dann nur die Karte, kein Satellitenbild.
> Und ne Hybrid - Taste hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden... :sad:


 
oben rechts in der Karte steht doch "karte" "Satellit" "Hybrid", oder?
Einfach mit der Maus draufdrücken!

Gruß
raika


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

@ug

Sag mal ug, Eisbären leben doch am Norpol, gelle?  Meinst du nicht 'nen Pinguin?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

RaiKa schrieb:


> @UG:
> 
> oben rechts in der Karte steht doch "karte" "Satellit" "Hybrid", oder?
> Einfach mit der Maus draufdrücken!
> ...



Jetzt hab ichs, der Link lautet: http://maps.google.de/maps


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @ug
> 
> Sag mal ug, Eisbären leben doch am Norpol, gelle?  Meinst du nicht 'nen Pinguin?



Ach, soooo genau nehm ich das nicht.

Das ist wie mit den Postleitzahlen und den IPs.

Mal isses so, mal so.
Und dann wieder ganz andreres.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Das map.google ist ja echt cool.

Wie oft werden die Sat-Bilder wohl aktualisiert ?

Und welche Koordinaten haben FKK - Stände ?


----------



## RaiKa (12 April 2007)

@UG:


> Und welche Koordinaten haben FKK - Stände ?


 
Ich denke Du bist bescheiden, hast Stil und eine liebe Frau?
Wie kannst Du da auf solche Gedanken kommen?


Gruß
raika


----------



## Markus (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wie oft werden die Sat-Bilder wohl aktualisiert ?


 
denke sehr selten, also die bilder von meiner gegend sind mindestens 4 jahre alt.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Das sind ja wohl die gleichen wie bei Google earth, und die sind bis zu 3 Jahre alt, steht da in der FAQ


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

JOE schrieb:


> OK, das mit dem ändern des eigenen Eintrages sollte jetzt gehen...



Ja geht jetzt ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

RaiKa schrieb:


> @UG:
> 
> Ich denke Du bist bescheiden, hast Stil und eine liebe Frau?
> Wie kannst Du da auf solche Gedanken kommen?
> ...




Ich wollte nur mal etwas unter die Gürtellinie gehen,
manch andreren gefällt sowas ja...


----------



## dpd80 (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das map.google ist ja echt cool.
> 
> Wie oft werden die Sat-Bilder wohl aktualisiert ?
> 
> Und welche Koordinaten haben FKK - Stände ?




Beim Programm Google-Earth (welches die gleichen Karten verwendet) gibt es unregelmäßige Updates, oft aber so um den 10. des Monats. Das Alter der Bilder schwankt stark zwischen wenigen Monaten oder Wochen bis über 3 bis 4 Jahre. Deutschland ist aber schon fast komplett hochauflösend.


----------



## dpd80 (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal etwas unter die Gürtellinie gehen,
> manch andreren gefällt sowas ja...




Also ich denke nicht, das du bescheiden bist oder Stil hast.......

...darum hab ich hier nen Link für dich :-D

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...136,151.277549&spn=0.000141,0.000228&t=k&om=1


----------



## Zefix (12 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @DBD80
> 
> Entschuldige, du hast natürlich Recht mit dem Irrenhaus, hab mich geirrt, am Bahndamm wohnt Zefix (Hat der etwa Selbstentleibungsabsichten damit geäußert :s8:?)


 
Nö nö keine Angst, habs beim ersten mal nicht so genau genommen und bin grad mal ein paar Strassen umgezogen :s3:


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Das map.google ist ja echt cool.
> 
> Wie oft werden die Sat-Bilder wohl aktualisiert ?
> 
> Und welche Koordinaten haben FKK - Stände ?



Also das Sat-Bild von meinem Wohnort ist mind. 5 Jahre alt, eher noch älter.
FKK-Strände erkennst du an den Volleyball-Plätzen am Strand, diese Sportart scheint den Nudisten doch am liebsten zu sein, warum nur? 

Na, nun hast du den Knut wenigstens artgerecht an den richtigen Koordinaten gefangen, machst du da etwa FKK?


----------



## Zefix (1 Juni 2007)

Wär mal schön wenn sich ein paar noch eintragen.

Sind erst 34 drin   

Wer sich noch nicht eingetragen hat -> oben in der Mitte "Goolgemap ME" klicken


----------

